# Turtle's Terror 2007



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Okay so Im hoping next year will be even better. I had an excellent turn out i thought. About 170 kids up from 25 last year according to my neighbor. Tons of positive responses. Im definately going to add a photo op area next year since I had WAAY to many parents wanting to take pics of kids in my yard and there were just too many cords and things that they could have gotten hurt on. This is my first outdoor haunt and I had a lot of fun. I also had a LOT of headaches and second thoughts, but with the help of my amazing husband and surprise last minute visit from my mother I was able to pull it off. I plan on adding a small dot room or walk through next year. My husband is already on that boat and HE has a list of stuff we need from next year. LOL. I also had a small party at my house for few people I worked with and some other friends that came all the way down to KY from IA to celebrate with me. They had a great time and are wanting me to have a larger party at a hall next year so I could be giving Trishaane a run for her money in about 10 years LOL. I didnt get to do my village this year, because of all the changes to the display and the fact that I have never done Halloween in this house had a LOT to do with the lack of time. So here are a couple of pictures of the outside/inside pictures of my house you are welcome to check out the rest on photobucket. Let me know what you think and what I could improve on. I hope you like it .





































Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket

Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Awesome job T! I love the hallway treatment.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Turtle it turn out great. I love all the photo's in the hallway.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

T- THAT CAME OUT GREAT ! I LOVE ALL OF IT, i remember talking to you about everything you wanted to do.......  DAM YOU DID IT--WOW


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

You have a great variety of stones! Did I ever tell you I love your haunt name? Turtle's Terror! It rolls of the toungue


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Great Job Turtle! Love those Columns!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Thank you thank you. Skeletonowl I also love them name. Some of the great folks on halloween forum and this forum as well helped me come up with the name. My cemetary is Turtle Creek Cemetary and next year when i have flyers they will say Turtle's Terror...We'll Scare The Shell Out Of YOU!! Again some of the fantastic minds on the forums came up with that. I had to have help. It has been said repeatedly, "why a turtle...turtles arent scary." Well they are now LOL. Dave the columns were hit hard by the rain (4days straight) and there were some area's that cracked and bowed away from the hardwood that i glued the stryo to. Im thinking i may just take that off and try to do it again and just reseal it with poly. You can seal styro with poly right? I dont want them to be ruined again. Too much to repair on a yearly basis. Thanks ladies for the comments on the hallway. Those were some of my favorite pictures as well. I scared a woman in the hallway it was GREAT!!
Pyro, thanks. Not quite EVERYTHING, but ALOT of it. Most of it is thanks to my husbands constant nagging and complete support. If you ever hear me bad mouthing his halloween support in the future smack me.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

wow - you have an excellent yard for a cemetary! It looks perfect! Love the crystal ball too - My witch keeps bugging me about needing one, but then despite what I've told her, she won't let the cauldron tend to it's self, she's always over there stirring it...


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Great job T.....covering the front of the house with the scene setters must have been a real pain in the....well, you know! Everything turned out great. Now I have to give YOU a run for your money with the decorating!


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

Great work! Love the fence and pillars along with the gortrait wall. very good details


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Absolutely nothing needs improvement!! That looks great inside and out. Pillars are very cool, your bench, your picture grouping, and your mantel, I love it all!!! It'll get better, but only cause you'll add more cool props that you'll make!!!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks to all of you for your kind words. I cant wait to get started for next year. I have to at least give my husband until new year before i start talking about it all again. LOL.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Came out *great* T, wonderful job! You should be proud!
Miss you in the chat, when you coming back?


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow T! The place looks absolutely awesome. I can tell you put your heart and soul into this. It's hard to believe that you haven't been doing this for years. You have excellent taste BTW. I'm so very proud of you sweetie!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

*Applause* Great job there T! What a great set up! Everything looked FABULOUS!!!!!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Way to go T!!! Looks fantabulous!!! Still need you to build me a set of those columns  Love the inside of the house too!!! Great job!!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Everything looks wonderful turtle! I love your gravestones and your witch. I also really liked the hallway with the portraits...just everything had a nice, very creepy feel. 

Next year when you design your flyer you'll have to post a copy and let us see "Turtle's Terror...We'll Scare The Shell Out Of YOU!! ", very funny!*


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Good Job on your front yard Turtle. I like the bench.
Your mantle looks really cool
Great set up


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Awsome job Turtle that was definitly alot of work.


----------

